# My Classical Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I call the genre Abstract Expressionism for it's in free time, all improvisation and the piano techniques utilized feel very much like the brush strokes of a Lee Krasner painting.


Thoughts?

Do you agree with my genre representation?



__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642


----------

